# A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!



## Hechtstreamer (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen, nach langer Suche im Netz bin ich auf diese, mir äußerst kompetent erscheinende Plattform für Huchenfischer gestoßen.

Will mich als neues Mitglied mal kurz vorstellen:
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Graz. Ich bin der Fischerei seit ca. 15 Jahren verfallen und fische seit 10 Jahren größtenteils mit der Fliege. Seit 3 Jahren hat mich die Huchenfischerei total in ihren Bann gezogen. Mein Hausgewässer ist die Murstrecke der ÖAFV Sektion Graz. Auf Grund der Gewässergröße fische ich auf Huchen größtenteils mit Spinngerät. 

Wegen des starken Befischungsdrucks und der massigen Entnahmen geht der Huchenbestand aber leider wieder etwas zurück. Unser Revier hier ist ca. 30 km llang und pro Jahr werden nur um die 40 St. 40-50 cm Huchen besetzt aber auch ca 18-20 St. Maßige entnommen ( ohne Dunkelziffer)!

Ich habe bisher jedes Jahr 2 bis 3 Metrige und einige kleinere gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt. Es fällt mir einfach schwer einen so prächtigen Fisch in der Blütezeit seines Lebens zu entnehmen, aber bei einem wirklich Kapitalen würde ich mich schon fürs Entnehmen entscheiden, denn der hat seinen Dienst an der Natur bereits geleistet und nur mehr wenig Wachstumspotenzial. 
An einem Gewässer mit gesunder Alterspyramide und gutem Bestand sieht das natürlich wieder vollkommen anders aus. Leider fehlen an unserer Strecke die Laichplätze, deshalb haben wir hier fast nur Satzfische.

Mich würde interessieren wie ihr zu dem Thema Entnahme steht und wie das an euren Huchenstrecken aussieht. 
Freue mich auf eure Meinungen und einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch mit anderen Huchenfieberinfizierten!

Petri Niko


----------



## Greg (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*



> denn der hat seinen Dienst an der Natur bereits geleistet und nur mehr wenig Wachstumspotenzial.


Also kommt es dir nur darauf an ,dass möglichst viele große Fische zu fangen sind an?! 

Gerade die großen Einzelexemplare sind für die Fortpflanzung am wichtigsten. ISt doch egal,dass er nicht mehr wächst. "kopfschüttel".


cu


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Hechtstreamer, herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an "Board")
Dur wirst sicher schon festgestellt haben, dass auch viele Deiner Landsleute hier unterwegs sind.
Zum Thema c+r bzw. der sinnvolle Umgang damit findest Du hier auch zig verschiedene, teils sehr emotional geführte Diskussionen.


----------



## Hechtstreamer (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Sorry Greg,
da muß ich dir widersprechen. Ein Huchen mit 10 kg produziert qualitativ hochwertigeren Laich als ein 20 kg schwerer. Für die Fortpflanzung sind diese Fische also besonders wichtig! Natürlich freut man sich über eine große Anzahl von großen Huchen, doch auch eine ausgewogene Altersstruktur ist wichtig. Ich habe speziell über mein Hausrevier gesprochen, und da ist der Huchenbestand nicht schlecht aber bei weitem nicht wie er sein könnte. Ein Murhuchen von 10 kg ist ein schöner Fisch, er kann aber locker doppelt so schwer werden und kann bis dahin an den wenigen vorhandenen Laichplätzen noch einiges an Junghuchen produzieren.

PS: Wenn es mir nur ums Fangen von vielen möglichst großen Fischen ginge, dann wäre ich wohl kaum Huchenfischer sondern würde viel eher den Karpfen nachstellen!

Nix für ungut


----------



## sebastian (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

willkommen im forum, wirst hier bestimmt viel Spaß haben !


----------



## Pepe (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Hechtstreamer,
viele Gruesse aus dem hohen Norden.Ich habe Lachse,Meerforellen,Bachforellen,Äschen,Hechte etc gefangen.Huchen gibt es hier ja nicht so viele in Schleswig Holstein. Deinem Bericht nach sind 10 kg Huchen "grade im besten Alter" Wie gross werden die denn!? Also eine 10 kg Meerforelle oder ein 20 kg Lachs sind nicht gerade jedertags Fang.Vorschlag Du erzählst mir was übers Huchenfischen und ich Dir was übers Meerforellenangeln im Norden.Gruß Pepe


----------



## Soxl (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hoi Niko,

auch von mir ein HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN! Schön einen weiteren Landsmann hier an Board zu begrüssen  #6 

@Pepe: 


> Wie gross werden die denn!?


Bin zwar nicht so der Huchenspezi, aber meines Wissens wurde Anfang dieses Jahres ein Gerät mit knapp über 35 kg aus der Drau gefangen... 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## posengucker (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Hechtsreamer.

willkommen an Board. Wieder ein Österreicher mehr  :m .



> PS: Wenn es mir nur ums Fangen von vielen möglichst großen Fischen ginge, dann wäre ich wohl kaum Huchenfischer sondern würde viel eher den Karpfen nachstellen!



oder dem Wels, so wie meinereins.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Hechtstreamer (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hey Pepe,
Ich glaub Huchen- und Meerforellenfischer sind Verrückte vom gleichen Schlag. Hab mal gehört es braucht um die 1000 Würfe für eine MeFo. In meinem Huchenrevier habe ich im Jahresschnitt bei jedem 10 Huchengang einen Fisch. Wenns dann einer geht sind die Bedingungen meist für mehrere Huchen optimal. Hab schön des öfteren erlebt, dass ich nach dem Fang eines guten Huchens zusammenpacken und zum darauf Anstoßen einkehren wollte, mir aber noch gedacht habe "ein Wurf geht noch", und prommt der nächste Fisch biß! 
Beim Huchenfischen hat es keinen Sinn den ganzen Tag am Wasser zu sein, besser man nützt die Abend- und Dämmerungszeit, das dafür regelmäßig. Im Winter bei gscheiten Minustemperaturen ist der Huchen eher um die Mittagszeit aktiv. Pro Saison bringe ich es auf 4-6 Huchen, 2-3 davon über 90 cm. Die besten Bedingungen sind fallender Luftdruck und +Grade. Mit dem fallendem Luftdruck kommt meist auch Niederschlag welcher den Fluß leicht anstauben läßt, perfekte Raubbedingungen für einen Großsalmoniden, und auch für den Angler ist es einfacher den Fisch zu täuschen als wenn das Wasser glasklar ist. 
Die Huchenfischerei ist eine sehr materialintensive Fischerei, selbst wenn du das Gewässer kennst kann es sein, dass man 4-5 Köder anbaut. Ich fische deshalb geflochtene Schnüre um die 40-50 kg Tragkraft, zur Zeit die Penn mit 51 kg, mit der biege ich jeden Haken auf und drehe so manche Steine um zwischen denen sich der Köder festgesetz hat. Baue meine Huchenköder alle selbst da die Preise für gute Huchenköder bei ca. 10,-- liegen, Gummifische sind günstiger, die werden allerdings von den meisten Huchenfischern eingesetz. Fische Huchenzöpfe und Großstreamer um 23 cm mit Bleikappe, bin am rumbasteln um den Wedler vom Huchenprofi Kleinhagauer nachzubauen, bekomme aber niergenst die passenden Felle dazu. Versuche die Kosten für einen Huchenköder immer so günstig wie möglich zu halten, denn einen teuren Köder fische ich nicht hart am Grund und in hängerreichen Abschnitten, aber genau dort steht der Huchen. Mit den im Handel erhältlichen Kaninchenstreifen würde ein Wedlernachbau viel zu teuer werden.
Ich hoffe, du hast einen kleinen Einblick in die Huchenfischerei bekommen, wünsch dir ein fettes Petri auf deine Silbertorpedos!
Gruß Niko


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Servus Niko 

schön, einen weiteren Masochisten hier zu haben :m 
langsam ging sichs wirklich aus, ein eigenes Forum für uns "Irre"  :q 

Hab gar nicht gewußt, dass es auch im Berreich Graz einen guten Huchenbestand in der Mur gibt.. vom Berreich Judenburg - Knittelfeld - St. Michael etc. ist das ja hinlänglich bekannt..

Den Wedler vom Kleinhagauer möchtest Du nachbauen? Das Teilchen spielt ja recht schön, der Bau ist aber schon einigermaßen aufwendig.. ich glaub, ich hab hier vor Jahren sogar mal eine Bastelanleitung geschrieben. Ich kenn den Manfred ja recht gut, wir fischen im selben Revier an der Enns in OÖ.. selbst er werkelt gut 40 Min. an so nem Ding rum.. 

Felle und Lederreste hab ich eigentlich immer problemlos und recht günstig bei Gerbereien bekommen, irgendwelche Abfälle oder Teile mit Materialfehlern,
z.B. mal (fast) eine ganze Hirschdecke um 50 Euro... das erleb ich vermutlich gar nicht mehr, bis ich die in Zöpfe verbaut habe   

Ich persönlich verlagere mich mittlerweile wieder mehr Richtung natürlicher Köder, vor allem Zöpfe aus Schweinsschwartel etc. sowie Aitel und Nasen am System, alles in Größe ((X)X)L.. 
Zumindest am unserem Revier fängt man damit deutlich besser als mit Kunstködern, obwohl der Aufwand natürlich ein Wahnsinn ist, sich min. 100 Köfis in passender Größe zu beschaffen, Bleiköpfe und Kappen zu giessen, ebenso viele Systeme zu basteln, die Tierchen sauber aufzufädeln und festzunähen, sodaß sie auch einige Würfe überstehen usw...
wird auch der Grund sein, warums fast niemand macht.. naja, ich schon   

Werden in eurem Berreich denn auch regelmäßig Kapitale gefangen? vielleicht besuch ich ja mal - ganz zufällig freilich - die "Städte" meines studentischen Wirkens wieder   

Petri aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## HuchenAlex (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

aja, kleiner Nachtrag..

das mit den größtenteils fehlenden Laichmöglichkeiten und dem dadurch notwendigen Besatz sieht hier bei uns an der Enns leider nicht viel anders aus.. streckenweise funktioniert die natürliche Reproduktion noch, dort wo es noch längere Fließstrecken mit dementsprechender Materialumschichtung uns Schotterbänken gibt.. leider schwankt auch dort der Wasserstand durch den Schwellbetrieb der Kraftwerke ganz erheblich, die Stauseen sind völlig verschlammt.. dort schauts mit den Laichmöglichkeiten natürlich finster aus, obwohl die Huchen gerade in den Staubecken zu gewaltigen "Booten" abwachsen.. kaum Strömung, reichlich Futterfische, aber aufgrund der enormen Wasserfläche kaum gezielt befischbar..

Bei der Entnahme gilt bei uns generell 1 Huchen pro Saison (01.11. - 15.02.), Mindestmaß 100 cm.. die Metermarke ist aber nicht leicht zu knacken, wie wohl fast überall..
Was habt ihr denn für ein Mindestmaß? bei einer Ennahme von 18-20 Stk. pro Jahr wirds wohl etwas darunter sein.. wenn nicht, sehn wir uns nächstes Wochenende  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Grüße, 
Alex


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hi Alex, #h 
ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg in der bevorstehenden Saison.  #6


----------



## Hechtstreamer (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Servas Alex,
muß dich leider enttäuschen, es gibt leider keine möglichkeit Tageskarten zu bekommen. Ich glaub auch nicht dass der Huchenbestand hier bei uns in Graz besser ist wie bei euch an der Enns oder in Zeltweg. Mindestmaß ist bei uns 90cm. Die größten Huchenvon den ersten Besatzmaßnahmen um Mitte der 90er sind jetzt an die 16 Kg. Man kann den Größenzuwachs toll an den jährlich immer schwereren Entnahmen feststellen. 
Hab auch schon meine FF-Kollegen mit dem Huchenvirus angesteckt. Doch leider gibts auch für die keine Karten in Graz, deshalb fahren wir im November an die Murstrecke in Zeltweg. Dort soll der Bestand ganz gut sein, es soll auch einige Platzerl geben, wo man Fische über 20 und sogar 25 Kg weiß! Was hälst du von der Strecke? Ich glaub da Luis Töchterle hat letztes Jahr einen schönen Hucho vorm Fischmaul gfangen, hab das Foto auf der ÖFG-Seite gesehen. Möcht mir auch das Restwasser anschauen, da man dort auch vernünftig mit der Fliegenrute werken kann. Vielleicht hast du für Zeltweg noch den einen oder anderen Tip für mich.
Leider schaut es in Graz bezüglich Gerberei und Kürschner recht mager aus. Werd mich mal aufs Branchenverzeichnis stürzen.
Freu mich schon auf Morgen, da helfe ich einem Bekannten mit dem Huchenbesatz, der hat ein kurzes Stück der mur unter Graz und versucht seit ein paar Jahren mit viel Mühe, durch Buhnenbau, Unterstandsschaffung nd Huchenbesatz einen Bestand aufzubauen, wird sich in den nächsten Jahren zeigen ob sich die Mühen ausgezahlt haben. Der Huchenzüchter Olsacher von der Drau bring die 40er-50er Hucherl. Zuerst bringt er aber massig 70er Huchen an das Superrevier bei St. Michael an der Mur. Alter, dort hats eine Huchendichte. Weiß jetzt nicht wie das Revier heißt, da Huchenpepi hat dort früher auch seine Mutterfische gfischt. Bin schon gspannt, was man vom Olsacher noch so alles an Infos, speziell über gute Draureviere bekommen kann. 
Hab letzte Saison mit Aitel auf Huchen gefischt und festgestellt, dass der huchen den Aitel zwar attackiert aber sobald er merkt, dass der Köderfisch tot ist, ihn wieder losläßt. Die eingefrorenen Burschen halten auch nicht gscheit. Wie köderst du denn die Köfis an und welche Größe fischt du? 
Bin heuer 3 mal Huchenfischen gwesen und hab momentan noch mit Materialprobemen zu kämpfen. Bei meiner Abu CenterDrag 7000 funktioniert die Rücklaufsperre nicht gscheit. Wenn ich in einen Hänger reinhefte dreht sie durch, hab mir da schon schön die Finger aufgschlagen.
Du hast in Graz studiert? Da kennst sicher den Matthias Eberlberger aus Steyer oder.
Wie baut denn den Kleinhagauer seine Wedler, dass er 40 min dafür braucht? Da kann sich der Verkauf für ihn aber nicht rentieren, oder läßt er sie in Osteuropa fertigen.
Deine Fischhautzöpfe schauen echt fein aus. Ich hab mir ein paar mit Lederstreifen gebaut, die sind aber recht aufwendig zu führen sonst spielen sie nicht gut.
Hoffe ich kann dir am Montag ein paar Neuigkeiten übers Fischen an der Drau weiterleiten.

Petri Niko


----------



## HuchenAlex (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Servus Niko,

find ich gut, dass Du beim Huchenbesatz selbst Hand anlegst  :m 
Bewundere auch Leute, die mit enormen Aufwand versuchen, Huchenbestände aufzubauen.. leider gibts immer noch zu wenig Leute, die diesem wunderbaren Fisch die gebührende Aufmerksamkeit schenken.

Bin die Mur betreffend übrigends völliger Laie.. Luis ist da der Spezialist, der kennt die Mur - Reviere der ÖFG sehr gut, ich selbst hab bisher praktisch ausschließlich an der Enns auf Huchen gefischt, mit sporadischen Ausflügen an die Pielach.. ein Spezl von mir fischt im Machacek - Revier unterhalb Knittelfeld, bin da bisher nur als Zuschauer dabei gewesen.. würd mich aber durchaus mal reizen, mal schaun....

War gestern mit Luis an der Steyr mit der Fliegenrute auf Forellen und Äschen unterwegs.. echt ein Traum, das Gewässer.. in Anbetreacht des Muskelkaters im rechten Arm heute morgen muss ich aber wohl noch ein wenig an meiner Wurftechnik feilen 

Naja, dass der Huchen das Aitel wieder losläßt, wenn er Strömungsdruck etc. bemerkt, ist nicht weiter verwunderlich.. aber er hält ihn einen Tick länger im Maul als einen Kunstköder, und das ist der entscheidende Vorteil, wie ich meine.. die kleine Sekunde, die man für den Anhieb mehr Zeit hat, um sich richtig zu sammeln, die Rute zu senken, auf Spannung zu gehen und richtig knallhart durchzuziehen..
Frische Köfis halten natürlich besser als aufgetaute, aber wenn man sie richtig begfestigt, gehts schon.. ich nähe die Tierchen relativ aufwendig durch Augen und Genick am selbstgegossenen Jigkopf an (sieht ähnlich aus wie ein Jighaken für Gufi, nur eben hinten raus kein Haken, sondern nur ein Stück Draht), größere sichere ich zusätzlich mit einem kleinen Kabelbinder durch die Nasenlöcher.. wichtig ist, dass die Öse immer schön stabil mittig sitzt, damit sich der Köfi in der Strömung nicht zu drehen beginnt. Von der Größe her verwende ich meißt um 20 cm, wenn ich den Köder werfen muss.. muss ich das nicht, also etwa vom Boot aus oder an Felsen, Mauern etc., wo es sofort steil abfällt und ich den Köder einfach ins Wasser lassen und schön an den Standplatz des Huchen treiben lassen kann, verwende ich schon mal Köfis bis 45 cm..

40 Min. für einen Wedler sind eigentlich keine schlechte Zeit.. Fellstreifen schneiden, Holz in Stückchen sägen, durchbohren, Fellstreifen am oberen Ende anbinden, Holz umwickeln, am unteren Ende anbinden, Draht zurechtbiegen und durchfädeln, Glieder zusammenhängen usw... ich brauch dafür etwa 1 h, bin aber zugegebenermaßen nicht der Profi - Wickler..
der Manfred hat halt viel Zeit 
ich fische ohnehin lieber mit dem Zopf.. Deine Lederzöpfe spielen nicht richtig? dann ist entweder das Leder zu steif, die Streifen zu kurz / zu lang / zu breit oder zu knapp beieinander.. Fischhaut bzw. Schweinsschwartl spielt natürlich besser, aber richtig gebaut macht auch der Lederzopf einigermaßen "Action".. ist halt viel Probiererei, geht mir nicht anders.. von 10 Zöpfen, die man baut, spielen nur 5 richtig schön, obwohl sie alle gleich aussehen.. 

Naja, jetzt heißts noch gut 2 Wochen darben, bis die Saison am 01.11. endlich los geht.. mir kribbelts schon mächtig in den Fingern 

Petri daweil,
Alex


PS: Den Matthias kenne ich übrigends nicht persönlich, wußte auch gar nicht, dass er aus Steyr kommt..


----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

hallo nico!
herzlich willkommen im board!
lg rob


----------



## Hechtstreamer (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Leute,
ich muß schon sagen, die Drau ober Oberdrauburg muß ja wirklich ein Hammer sein. Mein Kolleg und ich haben uns nach der mühsamen Besatzarbeit mit Herrn Olsacher (Huchenzüchter von da Drau) zusammengesetzt und ein wenig fachgesimpelt. Er ist selber kein Angler hat aber ein eigenes Revier, wo nur 5 Jahreskarten auf 9 km Drau ausgegeben werde. Und das sind natürlich langjährige Geschäftspartner der Familie.
Er hat mich gefragt wie oft wir pirschen müssen für einen Huchen. Meine Antwort brachte ihn zum Schmunzeln. Die Huchenprofis in seinem Revier warten auf einen guten Tag, holen bei ihm in der Fischzucht die passenden Köderforellen zw. 12 und 15cm Länge, mit größeren geht dort überhaupt nix, und kommen mit 3 Meterfischen im Wandl wieder zurück. Der Hammer ist natürlich, dass die 20 kg plus Fische auf Sicht befischen können. Anderes Beispiel gefällig: 
Im Nachbarrevier dürfen pro Jahreskarte 3 Huchen entnommen werden. Da hat ein Schweizer eine Jahreskarte und kommt aber nur auf ein verlängertes Wochenende zum Huchenfischen an die Drau. Der ist aber immer mit 3 Maßigen Nachhaus gfahren. Der Wahnsinn oder!!??
Da sieht man halt den Unterschied zwischen Privatrevier und öffentlich zugänglichen.
Kann allen Gewässerwarten den Olsacher als Huchenzüchter nur empfehlen, er liefert super Qualität, die Fische werden ab einer Größe von 10 cm mit Brut- bzw Kleinforellen gefüttert. Werd weiter dran bleiben, vielleicht lässt sich da mal irgendwas mit Tageskarten an der Drau machen. 
Huchenalex: schick mir mal deine email-adresse damit ich dir ein paar fotos schicken kann.
Meine: nikolai-prietl@gmx.net


----------



## HuchenAlex (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Seas Niko,

tu mir ehrlich gesagt ein wenig schwer, das so zu glauben... ist sicher ein tolles Huchengewässer, die Drau, aber selbst im exklusivsten Privatrevier kann das nicht die Regel sein, 3 Meterhuchen pro Tag zu fangen... ob da nicht ein wenig Beugung seitens des guten Hrn. Olsacher oder der Fischer, die ihm das erzählt haben, im Spiel ist...

Meine E-Mail - Adi ist huachnalex@gmx.at, steht auch in meinem Profil

Grüsse, 
Alex


----------



## Siluris (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Petri an alle Salmoniden Fans
Da ich regelmäßig die Mur im Bereich Tamsweg->Murau befische, würde mich interessieren ob Euch Huchenfänge in diesem Bereich bekannt sind.
Auch über HuchenTipps in anderen Gewässern würde ich mich freuen.
Meine Mitgliedschaft beim ArbeiterFischereiverband habe ich vor einigen Jahren (Pacht eines eigenen Fließgewässers) gekündigt.
Siluris


----------



## huchenschreck (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo!
Herzlich willkommen. Noch so ein Wahnsinniger. Ich selbst habe bis jetzt nur die Pielach befischt (die man mancherorts als Huchenpuff bezeichnet-obwohl ich das nicht ganz verstehen kann denn Unzucht mit Minderjährigen ist ja gemeinhin verboten)
Der bestand dort ist natürlich super aber es sind unglaublich viele Untermassige dort und das Mass ist auch sehr niedrig... Fische dort nur mit der Fliegenrute und Streamer (was bei dem kleinen Wasser auch kein Problem ist) hätte aber heuer echt mal Lust auf die Hardcoreversion an der Mur der ÖFG und auch an der Donau in Rossatz. Das Hauptproblem beim Huchenfischen ist nur immer, wie man der Freundin erklärt, dass man wirklich fischen war, wenn man nie einen mitbringt....
Übrigens zum Thema Entnahme (da habe ich mich früher schon mal drüber geäussert) finde ich, dass es schlichtweg auf den Bestand ankommt. Wenn er, so wie Du schreibst, abnimmt, stimmt was nicht. (Wobei ich da mal eher in Richtung Schwarzfischer und Dunkelziffer bei der Entnahme denken würde). An der Pielach wird (jetzt werden mich gleich alle umbringen...) schlichtweg zuwenige entnommen, da es in einer ehemals berühmten und wirklich prädestinierten Äschenstrecke kaum mehr Äschen gibt (außer ein paar Winzlingen). dafür jede Menge unterernährte Huchen die in einem viel zu kleinen, seichten und klaren Wasser stehen, folglich nicht so leicht an den Haken gehen wie manche glauben. Ist im Prinzip wie Sichtfischen auf Großforellen-die pfeifen dir auch meistens was wenn du sie schon gesehen hast.
Und die Besatzpolitik der ÖFG ist sowieso das letzte an der Pielach. Die kübeln zu Saisonbeginn riesige Karotinforellen hinein, weil alles andere ja von den Huchen zusammengefressen wird. Abgesehen davon, dass diese gefärbten Teichzöglinge außer in Put and take Seen nichts verloren haben, wäre es viel sinnvoller, kleinere Regenbogen in anständiger Anzahl zu besetzen, so könnte ein Teil aufwachsen und die Huchen hätten auch was zum Fressen. Wie gesagt, die 4rer und 5er Strecke ist ansich ein Äschenrevier gewesen in dem es AUCH vereinzelt Huchen gab aber durch intensiven Besatz sind es einfach viel zu viele. Auch der untenliegende Pächter hat die Hücherl tonnenweise hineingekippt und die sind ihm dann teilweise an Hunger gestorben, teilweise sind seine Gerippefische zu uns raufgekommen. Aber direkt nach dem Besatz kann er dann stolz die hohen Herren vom Niederösterreichischen Fischereiverband einladen-und dort lassen sie dann frohen Mutes ihre lebenden Köderfische schwimmen: Kein Scheiss, hab es selbst gesehen.
Du siehst, bin leicht frustriert über manche Sachen und beneide Euch, die ihr an richtigen Huchenrevieren (MUR; ENNS; DRAU etc.) fischen könnt. Aber es ist sehr sehr schön, dass es einige Pioniere in dem Land gibt, die sich um einen gesunden Bestand und um die Aufzucht kümmern (allen voran der Huchenpepi).
Bin heute übrigens am Naschmarkt entlangmarschiert und habe beim Fischstand gelesen: Lebende Huchen (Donaulachs), per Kilo 41€..... Noch Fragen?
Gruß,
Florian


----------



## HuchenAlex (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Servus Florian, 

bei der Generallizenz der ÖFG ist doch das Mur - Revier bei Knittelfeld dabei, oder? Was hält Dich denn auf, oder mußt Du erst um Erlaubnis bei Deiner Cheffin zum Rapport?  :q  :q 

Jaaa, wir Huchenfischer sind schon arme Schweine.. niemand - und schon gar keine Frau - kann verstehen, warum man sich den Hintern abfrieren sollte, um 100 Köder abzureißen und nix zu fangen... irgendwann muß man(n) wohl oder übel mal mit so einem Tierchen zu Hause auftauchen, sonst erweckt man nach einiger Zeit gröberes Mißtrauen   

Wenns Dich freut, schaust halt mal einen Sprung nach OÖ.. an der Enns gibts ab dieses Jahr die Regelung, dass man als Saisonlizenzinhaber einige Male einen Gast mitfischen lassen darf.. 

Grüsse,
ein dem 1. Nov --> HUCHENSAISONSTART entgegenfiebernder 
Alex


----------



## luigi (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

an der pielach...
ham´s gestern an guten huchen gfangen: 110 cm, 11 kg - mit dieser länge hätte er in der mur wohl eher 14 kg, wenn er ein heavy-50er aitel vom alex im enns-stau eingsaugt hätt, gewiss 15 kg. aber immerhin ein schöner beleg, dass es auch in der öfg-pielach jenseits der 10kg-grenze noch was zu fangen gibt (@alex: das war einer aus der truppe, hinter denen ich her bin, nicht der größte...)
"huchen fängt nur, wer einen köder im wasser hat" - also fleißig dran beiben, burschen!!
luigi


----------



## rob (1. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

na dann wünsch ich jetzt zu saisonstart allen erfolgreiche 3 monate.möge die huchomacht mit euch sein.
bin schon gespannt was ihr so rausziehen werdet.da ich ja jetzt dem hauer sein buch gelesen habe kann nichts mehr schiefgehen und hoffe sehr das mich alex heuer an der enns empfangen wird und mir zusieht wie ich dann den 25 kilo burschen feist über die kraftwerksmauer hebe
lg rob


----------



## huchenschreck (2. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

@Alex: Würd mich natürlich sehr freuen, die Enns zu verunsichern.... Zeit, Lust????
Ja, der Rapport steht immer an bei der Chefin, vor allem weil jetzt endlich die Zander auch noch beissen.....man hats nicht leicht....Äschenfischen sollt ich auch noch gehen...


----------



## Hechtstreamer (3. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Spezis,

bin jetzt auch wieder im Lande, war für ein paar Tage in Madrid meine Freundin besuchen. Leider gabs für Huchenfischer nix zu holen! 
Hab gehört, dass Wetter war in Österreich sehr huchenverdächtig. Ein Kumpl von mir hat in der Zwischenzeit einen 1, 30 Huchen nun schon zum 2. mal in dieser Saison verlohren. Ich werd heut sicherlich auch noch mal ans Wasser gehen.
Geheimtip für die, die mal günstig an der Mur bei Zeltweg fischen möchten:
Vergeßt die ÖFG_Karten, kosten nach meinem Wissen 42,--(kleines Recht). Holt euch die Tageskarte beim Waffengschäft Egghart in Knittelfeld (03512/82006-0), der hat leider nur eine, die kostet aber nur 25,-- und gilt von der Thalheimer Brücke bis runter nach Apfelberg, also die gleiche wie das große Recht der ÖFG. Fischt nicht beim Fischmaul, war erst vor Kurzem da,  dort ist fast jeden Tag ein Volksauflauf, sicher stehen dort Huchen, die werden aber jeden Tag einige Male angefischt. Besser ihr sucht euch einen eher versteckten Platz wo man nicht mit dem Auto zufahren kann. 
Jetzt bietet sich eine Kombination zwischen Äschenfischen und Huchenjagd an. Ich fischen bis 10:00 auf Huchen, dann bis 15:00 auf Äsche und dann wieder auf Huchen. Hat sich bezahlt gemacht, da erst gar kein Frust aufkommt und man beim Huchenfischen immer noch voll konzentriert bei der Sache ist! An der Mur bei Zeltweg kannst du wirklich noch Traumstunden mit der Trockenfliege erleben.

Dickes Petri  Niko


----------



## huchenschreck (10. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Frage in die Runde: Mein motorisierter Dauerbegleiter beim Fischen ist momentan arbeitstechnisch etwas eingedeckt... Sollte einer der anwesenden Huchen-Äschen-Freaks keine Lust auf Einsamkeit haben würde ich mich für ein Huchen-Äschen-Mur Taxi sehr bedanken...
lg


----------



## Martin (21. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Leute,

Zu meiner Vorstellung, mein Name ist Martin, 36 Jahre alt und bin im Steirischen Ennstal zuhause. Durch einen Angelurlaub bin ich auf die Huchenfischerei gekommen. Bisher fischte ich mit einer Hechtspinnrute auf Huchen. Da ich mir nun eine spezielle Huchenrute(ca. 270-300 cm) mit größerem Spitzenring kaufen möchte, ersuche ich um Tipps bei der Gerätewahl, und eventuelle Bezugsquellenangabe. Ich danke im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen.
Petri Heil
Martin


----------



## rob (22. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

hallo martin!
herzlich willkommen im board!
hier wird dir bestimmt geholfen.
werden ja immer mehr leute in der österreichischen huchenfraktion.bin auch schon ganz heiss einen solchen burschen zu fangen.
war letztes jahr mit huchenalex an der enns und der hat mir schon mal einen vorgeschmack auf diese verückte fischerei gegeben.
lg aus wien rob


----------



## buddha (22. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Hallo Hechtstreamer, hallo Martin,
willkommen an Board!!!


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (22. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

willkommen martin im board#h ! also ich fische mit der sportex carat spezial auf wels, verwende sie zum spinnen an der donau und bin sehr zufrieden.... *HT-Cross Winding*
Mit Kreuzwicklung, in kastanienrot. Ein für anspruchsvolle Angler entwickelte Modelle. Länge 2,80m und 3,00m. Mit 200 g Wurfgewicht ideal für den speziellen Einsatz. Genau richtig für Huchen, zum Meeresangeln und schweres Raubfischangeln. Luxuriös ausgestattet mit großen Triangel-Silizium-Carbonit-Ringen, Schraubrollenhalter und schlankem Naturkorkgriff. du bekommst diesen stecken ab ca.150€#6 mfg.#h


----------



## luigi (30. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

drillbegleitung:
wolfgang hauer hat das phänomen in seinem buch als "drillbegleitung" beschrieben: du drillst einen huchen, und diesem weicht ein zweiter fisch nicht von der seite. das ist mir gestern passiert, der gedrillte war geschätzte 95 cm, der andere um einiges größer. er ist ihm bis vor meine füße gefolgt und hat sogar zweimal versucht, ihn mit dem maul ins tiefere wasser zu ziehen. leider hatte ich eine hand zuwenig, um das alles gut aufs foto zu kriegen, beim beigefügten bild kann man den zweiten fisch aber recht gut erkennen.
wer von euch kann über ähnliche erlebnisse berichten?
luigi
p.s. hätte ich fast vergessen: den gefangenen fisch habe ich zurück gesetzt, zu seinem freund/seiner freundin


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (30. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

luigi erstmal petri zu deinen schönen huchen#6 ! ist echt phänomenal das fische so etwas machen, habe ich noch nie gehört|kopfkrat  ! tolles bild|supergri ! ps: ich werde das nächste mal zu dir kommen und anschließend beide aufeinmal keschern:q :q .... mfg.#h


----------



## gismowolf (30. November 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Servus luigi!
Gratulation zu Deinem Fang!Das ist ja eine Wucht.
Ich hatte in den 90-er Jahren in der Krems im Gemeindegebiet von Neuhofen ein Erlebnis, das vielleicht auch als Drillbegleitung gedeutet werden kann.Ich fischte mit einem meiner selbstgebundenen Rehhaarmuddler von einer Schotterbank unterhalb einer Wehr und warf in die Wasserwand des Wehrfalles.Die Strömung teilte sich oberhalb der Schotterbank und der Streamer zog mit einer Kehrströmung auf die rechte Seite der betonierten Wehrwange,die sehr tief unterspült war.Gegen die Kehrströmung zupfte ich den Streamer dann wieder  zurück.Biß!!..Als Rute verwendete ich damals
eine steife Eigenbaurute ca.AFTMA 6 mit einer Länge unter 200 cm,wie ich sie zum Fischen in stark verwachsenen Bächen gerne hatte.Es war eine schön gezeichnete Bachforelle mit ca.45cm.Ich drillte sie gegen die Kehrströmung in Richtung seichtes Wasser zur Schotterbank.Und plötzlich war ich wie gelähmt!Was war denn das??Da kam doch aus der Tiefe des Tümpels ein riesiger irgendwie braun gefärbter Fisch herauf und folgte der BF.Und das höchstens 2-3 Meter vor mir.Ich ließ die BF etwas zurückgleiten,dachte vielleicht,daß der Riese darauf beißen könnte oder wollte,der aber ließ sich wieder in die Tiefe zurücksinken und war weg!
Ob der Huchen auf die BF beißen wollte oder ob er sie im Drill begleiten wollte,kann ich nicht sagen,aber das Erlebnis sehe ich noch heute vor mir,wie wenn`s vorige Woche gewesen wäre! Hans Kühböck,der damals die Krems für den in der Schweiz wohnenden Besitzer bewirtschaftete,sagte mir dann abends,daß genau in diesem Tümpel 3 oder vier Huchen stehen und der Größte an die 15kg schwer wäre.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## posengucker (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

Servus Luigi,

PH zu dem Huchen. Es ist das erste Mal, daß ich von dem Phänomen Drillbegleitung höre.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

petri luigi!!!
wünsch dir und alex auch viel erfolg am sonntag!möcht auch gern wieder an die enns:l
ich hab das schon beim drill einer regenbogner erlebt.
da haben 2 kapitale forellen die ganze zeit meine im drill verfolgt.erst bei keschern sind sie wieder im gumpen verschwunden.aber hingebissen aheb die in diesem fall nicht.
lg rob


----------



## äschen-pepi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

servus luigi!bin neu hier und ein pc-nullerl und habe gerade die anmeldehürde geschafft. aber auf deinen beitrag bezüglich der drillbegleitung mußte ich einfach reagieren.
vor 3jahren an der pielach strecke 5 der öfg unterhalb der eisenbahnbrücke bei völlendorf (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben), aber ich denke du kennst den abschnitt, hatte ich so ziemlich das gleiche erlebnis. es war oktober ca.17.00 uhr und die letzten sonnenstrahlen waren noch zu sehen, als ich den anbiß eines huchens auf einer überdimensionalen jig-nymphe hatte. der fisch hatte direkt in der gischt den köder genommen und ist dann in großen tumpf unterhalb gestürmt. im ruhigen wasser ist dann plötzlich ein zweiter huchen der etwas kleiner war aufgetaucht und hat den gehakten fisch bis zum drillende direkt bis zu meinen füßen begleitet. und das war ziemlich spektakulär, denn der huchen hatte sich durch zwei, drei schnelle drehungen selbst mit der schnur umwickelt und kam somit etwas "quergestellt" daher und danaben schwamm der begleithuchen. (meinen habe ich geschädelt 89cm und 6,80kg. denn ich weiß, daß damals allein in diesem bereich 5 bis 6 gute huchen zu hause waren). der huchenschreck hatte voriges jahr ebenfalls an der gleichen stelle einen sehr guten huchen drauf und einen zweiten gesehen. und natürlich war ich auch schon heuer dort und einen ca.70cm kleinen nachschauer gehabt. werde es vielleicht heuer nochmal probieren. mfg. josef


----------



## luigi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: A gscheites Petri an alle Huchenfreaks!*

hallo josef,
eisenbahnbrücke bei völlerndorf ist immer ein heißer tipp, da habe ich auch schon einige huchen persönlich kennen gelernt. zuletzt beinahe mit "trockenfliege": nachdem ich mich ganz vorsichtig angepirscht hatte und eine maus (die mir ein kollege aus der mongolei vom taimenfischen mitgebracht hatte) präsentiert hatte, kam der angepeilte huchen hoch, schwamm auf den köder zu und drehte - als plötzlich der aufsichtsfischer gleich daneben durch die büsche brach - 30 cm davor wieder ab... )
jedenfalls welcome hier, nachdem du deinen pc so im griff hast!
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------

